# Feedback on Hankook Ventus S1 evo² ?



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I have an mk2 and I've been running on Falken FK432 which are getting noisy and a bit worn on the front (the back is still like new after 55.000 km) I would like to have your feedback on the Ventus S1 evo² as I read the mk3 is equipped with this model. My two concerns besides grip are noise and rim protection. The Falken have no rim protection. I'm running 255/35/19. absolutely no rim protection. Thanks.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Mine is actually fitted with Bridgestone Potenzas (19")...


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Had them out of the factory in 17" but changed to 19" later (at 38.000 km). They are not very quiet though.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Best tyres by a country mile are Goodyear F1 assymetric 2,they have great all around capabilities.


----------



## Yesj (Nov 12, 2014)

I test drove a mk3 tfsi quattro with 19" and i think 255 section in the rain with the ventus s1 evo 2's. And i really liked the grip! It was better than my mk2 fwd tfsi 18" 235 section eagle f1 assy's in the wet.


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

Why do you think that was the tyres that have better grip as the MKIII has the new MQB chassis and was a Quattro vs your MK II was FWD only? On the other hand I have read that the MKIII in FWD has better grip than the Quattro MKII so the new model should be better all round.


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

leopard said:


> Best tyres by a country mile are Goodyear F1 assymetric 2,they have great all around capabilities.


+1 , they are great and extremely well rounded.

Much better in every area except wet grip than the Michelin PS3s that preceeded them on my Mk2 and a lot cheaper.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Yesj said:


> I test drove a mk3 tfsi quattro with 19" and i think 255 section in the rain with the ventus s1 evo 2's. And i really liked the grip! It was better than my mk2 fwd tfsi 18" 235 section eagle f1 assy's in the wet.


Surprising that you preferred the ventus in the wet.The Goodyears are recognised as being one of the best tyres in the wet and the ventus rank behind.See tyre reviews.co.uk
As has been mentioned perhaps it's got something to do with car you tried them with.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

TortToise said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > Best tyres by a country mile are Goodyear F1 assymetric 2,they have great all around capabilities.
> ...


Complete opposite with me :lol: On my BMW I found that the PS3s brilliant in the dry but slightly unnerving in the wet,might be something to do with rear wheels being driven though.


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

For whats it's worth, I swopped the stock Bridgestone 050A on my Scirocco R with Hankook S1evo2s. The Hankooks are quieter and had better dry grip.

http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Article/20 ... -Tyres.htm


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

mr gee said:


> For whats it's worth, I swopped the stock Bridgestone 050A on my Scirocco R with Hankook S1evo2s. The Hankooks are quieter and had better dry grip.
> 
> http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Article/20 ... -Tyres.htm


Any feedback about rim protection?


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

another question is: the difference between SL and XL tires for the TT? Any benefit? Will the XL tires be noisy in the long run? I know the meaning or XL (extra load) by the way. Anyone running XL rated tires?


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

Hadaak said:


> mr gee said:
> 
> 
> > For whats it's worth, I swopped the stock Bridgestone 050A on my Scirocco R with Hankook S1evo2s. The Hankooks are quieter and had better dry grip.
> ...


none


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

nooooo


----------



## ttkinka (Jan 20, 2010)

Hadaak said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have an mk2 and I've been running on Falken FK432 which are getting noisy and a bit worn on the front (the back is still like new after 55.000 km) I would like to have your feedback on the Ventus S1 evo² as I read the mk3 is equipped with this model. My two concerns besides grip are noise and rim protection. The Falken have no rim protection. I'm running 255/35/19. absolutely no rim protection. Thanks.


I think that on the TTS that bridgestones are now being fitted.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Here is the hankook communiqué:

http://www.hankooktire-eu.com/about/new ... 4c668ee99d


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Car turned up today with hankooks so not true...


----------



## ttkinka (Jan 20, 2010)

cheechy said:


> Car turned up today with hankooks so not true...


Guesd its pot luck what you get then . Toshibas new TTS was supplied with Bridgestones and the TTS in my local Audi dealer also has Bridgestones. Going on past experience with Bridgestone i would be very happy if they are fitted to my new TTS when it arrives


----------



## BHL (Jun 1, 2015)

ttkinka said:


> Hadaak said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


Try the PZero if U want grip! Its soft and quiet on by A6!


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

ttkinka said:


> cheechy said:
> 
> 
> > Car turned up today with hankooks so not true...
> ...


So only done about 4 miles iin the car so far but tbh I'm impressed with the hankooks.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Do you have the SL or XL version?


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Hadaak said:


> Do yo
> he SL or XL version?


Seems neither Audi edition (AO)


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Ok thanks. Is it possible ro have a close side pic of the tire/rim?


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

The Hankooks have a load index of 93 as seen in the provided picture.
Looking at the provided link, that is a load rating in Kg of 650.
http://www.blackcircles.com/general/load-rating
Hope that helps.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

can_quattro said:


> The Hankooks have a load index of 93 as seen in the provided picture.
> Looking at the provided link, that is a load rating in Kg of 650.
> http://www.blackcircles.com/general/load-rating
> Hope that helps.


Yup thanks that's exactly as mine.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'll get me a pair for the front to test.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

OK time to get the pair of hankooks !
I swapped the current falken fronts to the rear. I have a whaow whaow noise when doing 50-70 km. I already had that noise on the bridgstone RE050 version (not the RE050A). The tires get kind of distorted or deformed with wear and start making that noise. At the time I got new RE050A and the noise went away. I'm putting the new hankooks on the rear and keeping the falken 452 on the front. I have also noticed that the front tires have worn more on the inside so there is a possible minor alignment issue but I'm not going into trying to fix that as I know from previous experience that once the guys touch the car they will just wreck the factory alignment. The car handles right for the moment so far so I can sacrifice some rubber wear instead of wrecking the factory alignment. 
I noticed that some websites are selling two versions of the same hankook tire: Ventus S1 Evo2 255x35RZ19 XL MFS and non-MFS. There is a small price difference (from 10 to 20€). I asked Hankook and they replied that the 255x35RZ19 are all MFS by default so there is only one version on the market !!!


----------

